# 2015 Z4 need new tires



## Myra Lizardi (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi- Single woman need advise on getting new tires for 2015 Z4. Note I am not the original owner, purchased 2 yrs ago In excellent condition.

1) Do I get the Run Flat tires vs regular tires
2) BMW is telling me I need new back tires, they quoted 849 for the two, plus they are saying I need an alignment quote 578
3) Should I replace all four vs the two
4) Where can I go besides BMW to get my new tires With excellent service 
Any help/advice appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Any tire store. They are ALL eager, dying, to sell what ever they have.

Get all four. RFT for a woman. I have RFT.

Get an alignment.

See user @ard on alignment.


----------



## Myra Lizardi (Apr 18, 2021)

I am in Nashville Tn! Thank you


----------



## smokeyyy (Oct 29, 2005)

You should go to the Tirerack website and take a look. Lots of good information, you can buy from them and have them ship to a tireshop near you. They also rate the tireshops. Usually one of the cheapest solution.

How many miles do you have? If there are no usual wear pattern on the tires, the steering wheel is not pulling to left or right and you have less than 50k miles, I will skip the alignment.


----------



## Myra Lizardi (Apr 18, 2021)

Okay, Thank you!


----------



## Hansome1 (Jul 28, 2020)

What? A single woman with a Z4? Shoot, are you busy tonight?


----------



## Myra Lizardi (Apr 18, 2021)

LOL, in a relationship. Have a great night.


----------

